# Audi returns in Marvel’s Avengers: Age of Ultron



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_*Audi and Marvel Studios join forces once again for the release of Avengers: Age of Ultron, set to be released on May 1, 2015. The highly-anticipated film will feature the next-generation Audi R8, Audi TTS and Audi A3 Cabriolet vehicles alongside the next generation of Avengers characters.*_

As part of the partnership, Audi will release exclusive pieces of digital content. Available today on the Audi brand's exclusive Avengers: Age of Ultron website, www.audi.com/MarvelsAvengers, fans can view an extended online video.

In addition, Audi is collaborating with Marvel's comic book creator Stan Lee to deliver fans a comedic digital short closer to film's release. The original video will be distributed on the Audi brand's YouTube channel.

Back on the big screen, Audi is a familiar brand to this franchise's eager audience. Audi maintains a vigorous profile in the film and TV industries, and characters like Tony Stark highlight the incomparable technology, performance, and design of these celebrated Audi vehicles.

"After eight years of successful partnerships with Marvel, Audi aligns with the evolving narrative of the Tony Stark character to showcase the all-new, re-designed 2016 R8," said Loren Angelo, Director of Marketing, Audi of America. "Having been part of the character's storyline for the past three Iron Man films, it is a perfect fit for Audi to return in Marvel's Avengers: Age of Ultron with Tony Stark driving the iconic supercar in its next generation."

The upcoming Avengers: Age of Ultron will reinforce the Avengers' trademark characteristics by showcasing the redesigned Audi R8, 2015 TTS and 2015 A3 Cabriolet. The all-new 2nd generation R8 and 3rd generation TTS have, like the Avengers themselves, become icons in popular culture. The R8, which made its initial debut in Iron Man, returns as an even more powerful supercar, while the iconic Audi TTS will make its big screen debut as a completely redesigned coupe.

Similar to any Marvel film property, Audi is dedicated to providing its fans with unmatched performance and thrills. Audi vehicles have been prominently featured across Marvel's Iron Man installments with the Audi R8, R8 Spyder, R8 e-tron, A8L, S7 Sportback, S5 Coupe and the Q7.

"The character Tony Stark continues to evolve and represents a truly modern renaissance man - an industrialist, engineer and leader in his new world," said Giovanni Perosino, Head of Marketing Communication at AUDI AG. "It's this type of innovator that carefully selects their cars and is exactly who would be driving the next generation Audi R8."

"Marvel is thrilled to once again be teaming up with our friends at Audi. Just as Tony Stark has outfitted the Avengers with cutting edge technology, Audi has done the same for their consumers year after year. With the style and excitement that both global brands bring, Audi and Marvel are a great fit," said Stephanie Cohen, VP of Worldwide Partnerships.

Check out the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fASbn5xEzog


----------

